# My Mac Collection



## kateisgreat (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been buying MAC for 7 years. I started when I was 15, most of my stuff is LE & I've just listed what I can find so far which means I've probably misplaced stuff along the way. No pics yet, I'll upload some when I can & add what brushes I have to the list! Here goes...

Lipstick:
Viva Glam Gaga
B-babe
Rocking Chick
Dream
Real Doll
Creme D'Nude
Marquise D'
Madame B
Flutterby
Lollipop Loving
Twig-Twig
Brave New Bronze
Scanty
Pink Freeze
Slimshine Viole

Tinted Lip Conditioners:
Summerfete
Pink Pink To Make The Boys Wink
Gentle Coral
Virtuous Violet
Miss Bunny
Daisy Daze
Popster
Pink Fish

Suntints Liquid Lip Balm:
Pink Tinge
Full Of Grace
Lilt Of Lily
Just A Smidge

Lipgelees:
Lilacrush
Lu-Be-Lu
Who's That Lady
Slicked Pink
Dewy Jube
Cellopink

Lipglasses/Lustreglasses/Laquers:
Love Nectar
Flowerosophy
Flash Of Flesh
Live And Dye
Poetic License
Poetic License Mini
Gold Rebel
Soft-Edge
All Woman
Mimmy
Adventurous
Viva Glam V
Oi! Oi! Oi!
Taupe Notch
Little Vi
Bow Belle
Dreamy
Song & Dance
Flashmode
Pink Poodle
Magnetique
Wanderlust
Crystal Rose
Palatial
Hot Frost
Pink Velvet
Splendid
Malibu Barbie
Sweetness
She Loves Candy
Bountiful
Viva Glam VI
Strawberry Blonde
Lustrewhite
Spring Bean
Elle
Elle Mini
Morning Glory
Fleur De Light
Cruise Control
Ensign
Baby Sparks
Cultured

Lip Pencil:
Dervish

Powders/MSFS/Blushes:
Blonde
Refined
Perfect Topping
Porcelain Pink
Moon River
Daft Pink
Free Form
Springsheen
Good As Gold 
Rose D'Or Bronzing Stick

Eyeshadows:
Electric Eel
Bitter
Aquavery
Vibrant Grape
Plum
Soft Force
Bright Future
Biogreen
Blue Absinthe
Chrome Yellow
Meadowland
Da Bling
Strike A Pose
Pink Papillon
Goldmine
Blacktied
Playful
Creme De Miel
Parrot
Springtime Skipper
Sugarshot
Belle Azure
Swish
Dear Cupcake
Lucky Green
Club
Wintersky
Style Snob
Arctic Grey
Humid
Henna
Expensive Pink
Living Pink
Grand Entrance
White Frost
French Cuff
Pink Freeze
Tempting
Stars N Rockets
Angelcake
Say Yeah
Metamorph
Fresh Green Mix
Girlish Romp
Fashion Patch
Vex
Updo
Endless Love
Soulsong
Fineshine
Wisteria
Divine Knight
Royal Tour
Dame's Desire
Climate Blue
Mink Pink
Bruised Plum
Black Tulip
Jungle Moon
Manilla Paper
Flip
Aztec Brick
Creole Beauty

Pigment:
Silver Fog
Violet
Shimmer Time
Gold
Blue Brown
Milk
Deckchair
Mutiny
Lovely Lily
Blue
Kitschmas
Rushmetal
Pink Opal
Steel Blue
Rose
Melon
Kelly Green
Golden Olive
Gold Mode Mini
Grape Mini
Frost Mini
Pinked Mauve Mini
Quietly Mini
Teal Mini
Goldstroke Mini

Glitter:
Neon 60s
Lust Dust
Reflects Very Pink
Reflects Blackened Red Mini
Reflects Antique Gold Mini

Glitter Eyeliner:
Her Glitz
Glamourgold
Peacocky
Girl Groove
Kitty Power

Mascara:
Zoomblack
Zoomblack Mini

Fluidline:
Blacktrack x2
Waveline
Royal Wink

Paint:
Bare Canvas
Magrittes

Shadestick:
Lemon Chiffon


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2010)

Great collection!  I would love to see pictures!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome collection!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Great collection! *I would love to see pictures*!_


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 7, 2010)

Me too!  Would love to see photos.


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Pics!


----------

